# Kitchen Pullout Drawer Assembly



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

Getting ready to cut some Baltic Birch plywood for pullout drawers, and I have 2 questions if I may;

1- when assembling using glue, butt joints and brad nailer, do the sides/front/back go on Top of the drawer Bottom, or on the sides?

2- using a 140 tooth plywood blade, how to limit splintering?
Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ptofimpact said:


> Getting ready to cut some Baltic Birch plywood for pullout drawers, and I have 2 questions if I may;
> 
> 1- when assembling using glue, butt joints and brad nailer, do the sides/front/back go on Top of the drawer Bottom, or on the sides?
> 
> ...


1- I use a glued dado joint on the bottoms since, with plywood, you aren't particularly concerned with expansion. I like the dados over butt joints because with plywood the joints are all at least 50% end grain.

2 - I am assuming a table saw. Run the good side up. Blade set low, about 1 to 1-1/2 gullet showing above the stock. If still a problem, try taping and/or scoring the cut line, both sides.


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thank you*



jschaben said:


> 1- I use a glued dado joint on the bottoms since, with plywood, you aren't particularly concerned with expansion. I like the dados over butt joints because with plywood the joints are all at least 50% end grain.
> 
> 2 - I am assuming a table saw. Run the good side up. Blade set low, about 1 to 1-1/2 gullet showing above the stock. If still a problem, try taping and/or scoring the cut line, both sides.


John, thanks, I am cutting with an ods craftsman circular saw, 7 1/4 inch blade.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

+1

But for clarity- (traditonally)
- Sides dado'ed or joined for front and back. Force is pulled from front, transfered to sides and pulls back.
- Front and sides are dado'ed for bottom. Rear is flush with top of sides, but not as tall, as it is even with the top of the dado which holds the bottom.

So the bottom slides in sides, into the dado in the back of front, passes under, flush with the bottom of rear and ends at the back of rear. Usual attachment is staples through the bottom into the bottom of the rear.

For extra wide or heavy duty drawers, I cut the rear the same height as sides and front and dado the rear for the bottom, for a rear dado to add extra support.

7-1/4" saw? Ouch. Possible routered dado's?


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

John, again thanks for your help, will probably try the router dado route, and hope the ply does not explode on me. Yes an old 7 1/4 craftsman, dont see a table saw in my near future, but have a craftsman router table and router, use what we have.


----------



## AishaLawson (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you done it successfully without exploding on you????


----------



## reyeliseo (Jan 2, 2014)

I would suggest you to hire any expert craftsman who can help you, as doing it yourself can be sometime a problematic as we are not expert in it and I have faced a problem when I tried my hands in it. So it will be good to take anyone's help rather then doing it yourself.


----------



## peterward (Nov 11, 2014)

Its better to hire professional expert contractor who has experience of this work,as to make pull out drawers one should have finishing in the work and their are lot many things into consideration.As my kitchen furniture was made by denver structural engineer.And they will make pull out drawers according to your ideas.


----------



## APridham (Apr 7, 2015)

ptofimpact said:


> Getting ready to cut some Baltic Birch plywood for pullout drawers, and I have 2 questions if I may;
> 
> 1- when assembling using glue, butt joints and brad nailer, do the sides/front/back go on Top of the drawer Bottom, or on the sides?
> 
> ...


Brush the glue on the dove-tails and insert them carefully into the notches of the back component and after that repeat it for the front component and the other side to form a rectangular frame. Tap the joints gently into place with a mallet. Attach the drawer glides to the sides of the shelf. 
But I must say you must go for professional work. We have such drawers in our new granny flats kitchen.


----------

